# Derringers



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Is there one out there any caliber,that is worth a flip? Looking to get one just for the heck of it...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They are extremely difficult to use effectively, even at close range.
Almost all are single-action, with stiff springs and poor triggers. Recoil is fierce, and the gun's shape doesn't help things. Reloading is a three-act play.
If you just gotta have one, find a used Hi-Standard double-action two-shot .22 Magnum, or one of those .38 Special double-action jobs from (I think) American Derringer. They work better than the single-action, Remington style.
If it's gotta be the Remington design, go for a large-slow-bullet cartridge, to minimize recoil.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

I don't know why, but I've always kinda wanted one of those - I surely don't need it 


:smt1099


----------

